# how to change substrate?



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

How would one go about changing the substrate from plain gravel to eco complete?

Should i take out the fish or will they be fine when i stir up all the gravel taking it out. Its been in there for over a year and half now. Im going to re scape the tank to something a little more open and grassy. 

Any hints on how to do it as easily as possible? without stressing out the fish to much.

Its a 37gal with two kissing gouramis and a pleco and some shrimps


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I just did this recently. I was trying to do half the tank at a time, with a divider to separate all the fish and shrimp to one side. It was too much work trying to keep the divider up, and keeping the little shrimp from sneaking through the cracks. I tried to do it without the divider, and keeing the fish and shrimp inside the tank, but it stirred up too much substrate, and mulm into the water column. And I ended up burying things when I put in the new substrate. I ended up taking everyone out and just redid the whole thing.

I would save yourself the trouble. Take everything out, stick them in a bucket with a lid and airpump. And rework the whole tank. That's what I'll being doing next time. 

-John N.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ya I agree just take all the fish out and put them in a bucket or something change what you need to change and then put the fish back in. I'm going to be doing the same thing this weekend on my 75gal. Good luck


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I prefer to use a large Rubbermaid container (15g) when changing out substrate. HOB filters or canisters can hang on the container easily and will keep your filter bacteria alive. There is also plenty of room for a heater and any other equipment you want to keep in the container along with the fish and a good quantity of plants. I feel this is probably the best way to change out a substrate. It never fails that life will get in the way about half way through the substrate change out. The fish will do fine for several days by having the heater, plants, and filter on the Rubbermaid container instead of in a 5g bucket.

Once I have everything in the Rubbermaid container, I drain the tank, saving a lot of the mulm in a separate container, usually a 5g bucket. The mulm comes in handy for "seeding" the new substrate, even if you use Eco Complete. There is no substitute for mulm in my opinion  I then scoop all of the old substrate out and clean the tank. After the tank is cleaned this is how I go about setting it up again. I used Soilmaster Select but this method should work well with any substrate.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey i got my eco complete (2bags) and redid my 37. Turned out GREAT. I love the color and how easy it was to put the Eco-complete in the tank. once i got everything out i just opened the bag and dumped it in. Then planted the plants i was keeping which was 100times easier then the old gravel. One gentle push and it was planted.

Eco complete is a great product just for the ease of use! Now i get to wait for my forground plants and call it a scape LOL


----------

